# Suche Fischzucht für Kaltwasserfische



## Captain Jens (24. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, 

ich suche im Raum Kassel bis Waldeck ein Fischzüchter für Kaltwasserfische
Habt ihr Adressen von Fischzüchtern oder kauft ihr die Fische im Internet ?
Spezial suche ich eine __ Elritze ( auch Pfrille genannt )

hier meine E-Mailadr.

_*Edit by Dodi: E-Mail-Adresse entfernt - bitte bei Jens per PN erfragen!
Sonst gibt es unnötigen Spam!*_


zwischen Captain und jens ist ein Unterstrich _    ( er wird von dem Unterreichungsstrich verdeckt )

mit vielen Dank im Voraus

Captain Jens

EDIT by Joachim: Hab es mal ins Schwarze Brett verschoben - hat ja nix mit Support zu tun.


----------



## Stef1 (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fischzucht für Kaltwasserfische*

Hallo,

Elritzen gibts oft im Zoofachhandel zu kaufen, einfach mal nachfragen, eventuell können dort auch welche bestellt werden.

Ich habe meine Elritzen aus einem Tümpel gefischt der fast ausgetrocknet ist.
(eine Woche später war er ausgetrocknet --> alle verbliebenen Fische tot :-( )

In meinem Filterbach haben sie sich prächig vermehrt und ich hab jetzt 30 - 50 von denen.

Leider bin ich aus Österreich, das wird Dir wohl zu weit sein.

mfg Stefan


----------



## Redlisch (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Suche Fischzucht für Kaltwasserfische*

Hi Jens,
man bekommt um die Jahreszeit kaum noch was an Fischen, ich habe jetzt noch einige beim Anglerzubehörladen bekommen, da sie dort als Lebendköder angeboten werden (Raubfisch fangen beginn ja jetzt).

Axel


----------

